# تدريبات روحيــــــــة لحياتنا اليوميــــــــة (متجدد )



## ABOTARBO (17 أبريل 2012)

*تدريبات روحيــــــــة لحياتنا اليوميــــــــة (متجدد )
*
*الموضوع دة بنعمة المسيح هنخصصه للتداريب الروحية لحياتنا اليومية..
بمعنى هيبقى فى كل يوم تدريب روحى صغنن خالص لكنه هيبقى
 له تأثير روحى عميق جداً فى حياتنا بنعمة المسيح 
لو أخدنا الموضوع بجدية.

بصلى الموضوع يبقى سبب بركة ليكم وليا

وصلولى علشان نكمل الموضوع ومش نكسل خالص
آميــــــــن*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

صلاوات العدرا تكون معاك يا استاذى  
ربنا يبركك ويقويك 
وموضوعك يكون سبب بركة للجميع ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أبريل 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 17 أبريل 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 17 أبريل 2012*







*إذا شعرت أن أحداً يحسدك , أو يغير منك , فصلى من أجله .*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> صلاوات العدرا تكون معاك يا استاذى
> ربنا يبركك ويقويك
> وموضوعك يكون سبب بركة للجميع ​


آميـــــــــــــن
ميرسى خالص لتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 18 أبريل 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 18 أبريل 2012*








تأمل الأضرار التى حلت بك من تفكيرك فى المال والمقتنيات.  ​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *تدريب روحى لليوم 18 أبريل 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*جميل اخى  متابع 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *جميل اخى  متابع
> *​


ميرسى لمتابعتك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 19 أبريل 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 18 أبريل 2012








**تذكر كم ستر الله عليك فى حياتك الماضية .*
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 أبريل 2012)

*موضوع رائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك

متابعة​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2012)

karima قال:


> *موضوع رائع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> 
> متابعة​*



ميرسى خالص تاسونى لتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أبريل 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 21 أبريل 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 21 أبريل 2012








**لا ترد على من يستفزك بل صلى لأجله.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 22 أبريل 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 22 أبريل 2012*

* 



*


*تذكر اليوم كـــم مرة نبهك الله لتحترس من الخطية ؟ 
فهل سمعت له؟*​


----------



## menasonjesus (22 أبريل 2012)

جميييييييييييييييييييييل جداااااااااا وفكره حلوه قوي صلاواة يسوع كمان هيكون ليها مكان معاك هنا
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2012)

menasonjesus قال:


> جميييييييييييييييييييييل جداااااااااا وفكره حلوه قوي صلاواة يسوع كمان هيكون ليها مكان معاك هنا
> ​


آميـــــــــــــن
ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أبريل 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 23 أبريل 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 23 أبريل 2012*

* 



*


*أطلب اليوم أن يمنحك المسيح قوة خاصة لتهرب من الفساد 
الذى أمامك.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أبريل 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 24 أبريل 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 24 أبريل 2012*

 * 



*


 *تأمل الإيمان فى حياة الرسل .*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أبريل 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 25 أبريل 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 25 أبريل 2012*

 * 



*


 *تذكر فى كل موقف اليوم أن الحاجة إلى واحد 
وهو المسيـــح 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أبريل 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 26 أبريل 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 26 أبريل 2012*

  * 



*


  *قدم عطاياك ومحبتك فى الخفاء وبإتضاع !*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أبريل 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 28 أبريل 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 28 أبريل 2012*

   * 



*


   *ردد اليوم هذه الآية:*
*" المحبة تستر كثرة من الخطايا " ( 1بط 4 : 8)*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أبريل 2012)

جميله قوي التدريبات دي
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك


متابعه ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> جميله قوي التدريبات دي
> يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك
> 
> 
> متابعه ...


آميــــــــن
ميرسى خالص تاسونى لتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 29 أبريل 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 29 أبريل 2012*

    * 



*


*تذكر أحضان الله المفتوحة لتتكلم معه دائماً "*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أبريل 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 30 أبريل 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 30أبريل 2012*

    * 



*


*ردد اليوم هذه الآية : " بركة الرب هى تغنى ولا يزيد معها تعباً "(أم 10 : 22), لتطرد عنك كل قلق.*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (30 أبريل 2012)

معلــش أخي ف المسيح اسمحلي اشارك بتدريب بسيــط
​+++تــدريــب الشكـــــر+++
​درب نفسك ان كل ما تبدأ حاجه او تنهي حاجه تصلي صلاة الشكر انت وخارج من البيت تقولها انت وداخل البيت تقولها بعد الشغل وقبله قبل الامتحان وبعده ف اي موقف عموما ف حياتنا نصليها بإيمان ونشوف بركات الشكر ف حياتنا والشكر دا اقل حاجه ممكن نقدمها لربنا اننا نشكره علي كل حاجه ف حياتنا وهنلمس ونختبر بركات شكرنا لربنا ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مايو 2012)

abanoup makram قال:


> معلــش أخي ف المسيح اسمحلي اشارك بتدريب بسيــط
> ​
> +++تــدريــب الشكـــــر+++
> ​
> درب نفسك ان كل ما تبدأ حاجه او تنهي حاجه تصلي صلاة الشكر انت وخارج من البيت تقولها انت وداخل البيت تقولها بعد الشغل وقبله قبل الامتحان وبعده ف اي موقف عموما ف حياتنا نصليها بإيمان ونشوف بركات الشكر ف حياتنا والشكر دا اقل حاجه ممكن نقدمها لربنا اننا نشكره علي كل حاجه ف حياتنا وهنلمس ونختبر بركات شكرنا لربنا ​


احنا ناخد بركة


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 1 مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 1 مايو 2012*

    * 



*


*أطلب معونة الله ونجدته , ليخلك من حروب إبليس , أو ظلم الأشرار وثابر فى طلبه بإيمان.*​


----------



## just member (1 مايو 2012)

اشكرك اخى الحبيب 
ويارب لو اكون متابع


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مايو 2012)

just member قال:


> اشكرك اخى الحبيب
> ويارب لو اكون متابع


احنا ناخد بركة


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 2 مايو 2012*

    * 



*


*عليك كل يوم أن تعمل أعمال تعد بها مكانك فى السماء, بزيادة إرتباطك بالكنيسة.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 3مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 3مايو 2012*

    * 



*


*ردد اليوم هذه الآية : " إحفظ نفسك طاهراً " (1تى 5: 22)*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 4مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 4مايو 2012*

    * 



*


*تحرر اليوم من خطيتك ,  بتذكر قيامتك فى المسيح , فتتوب سريعاً. *​


----------



## servantofheaven (4 مايو 2012)

شكرا جداً يا أخ ابو طربو علي التدريبات الجميلة دي وعايزين المذيد منها ، ويارب متنساناش في صلاتك دايماً


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مايو 2012)

servantofheaven قال:


> شكرا جداً يا أخ ابو طربو علي التدريبات الجميلة دي وعايزين المذيد منها ، ويارب متنساناش في صلاتك دايماً


ميرسى استاذ مارك لتشجيعك
احنا اللى محتاجين صلواتك دايما
ربنا معاك


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 5 مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 5 مايو 2012*

     * 



*


*ردد هذه الآية " يستجيب له من سماء قدسه بجبروت خلاص يمينه "( مز 20 : 6) ( الأجبية)*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 6 مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 6 مايو 2012*

     * 



*


*أشكر الله على نعَمْه التى أعطاها لك من أول هذه السنة .*​


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

*امين امين يارب يبارك فى حياتك وخدمتك صلى لى اجلى انا الخاطى*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *امين امين يارب يبارك فى حياتك وخدمتك صلى لى اجلى انا الخاطى*
> ​


ميرسى خالص لتشجيعك استاذ سمير
إحنا اللى محتاجين صلواتك

+ربنا معاك


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 7 مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 7 مايو 2012*

     * 



*


*تفهم اليوم الإصحاح الذى ستقرأه من الكتاب المقدس 
وتأمل فيه ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 مايو 2012)

اشكرك ابوطربو جميل اوى الموضوع ده مرسى ليك
 الرب يبارك تعب خدمتك...


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اشكرك ابوطربو جميل اوى الموضوع ده مرسى ليك
> الرب يبارك تعب خدمتك...


الشكر لربنا

ميرسى لذوقك وتشجيعك يا تاسونى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 8 مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 8 مايو 2012*

      * 




*​ 

 *قلل من الطعام أو الشراب الذى تحبه .
 إن لم تستطع أن تمنعه**..**



*​


----------



## V mary (8 مايو 2012)

تدريبات جميلة أوي وبسيطة وعايزة اقول انها تقريبا بتنطبق علي كل يوم شكرًا لتعبك وربنا يعوضك


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2012)

V mary قال:


> تدريبات جميلة أوي وبسيطة وعايزة اقول انها تقريبا بتنطبق علي كل يوم شكرًا لتعبك وربنا يعوضك


ميرسى لذوقك وتشجيعك يا تاسونى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 9 مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 9 مايو 2012*

      * 



*​ 

 *أشكر الله على المواقف التى حفظك فيها من الشر..**



*​


----------



## V mary (9 مايو 2012)

يارب اشكرك من اجل كل حال وفي كل حال        وشكر خاص لصاحب الفكرة ابو دربو لأنك مخصص من وقتك علشان تقول كلمة منفعة لناس بجد محتاجين لها  شكرًا ليك وربنا قادر يعوضك


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2012)

V mary قال:


> يارب اشكرك من اجل كل حال وفي كل حال        وشكر خاص لصاحب الفكرة ابو دربو لأنك مخصص من وقتك علشان تقول كلمة منفعة لناس بجد محتاجين لها  شكرًا ليك وربنا قادر يعوضك


آمين
حقيقى مبسوط يا تاسونى لمشاركة
وانا مستهلش اخدم الملك


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 10 مايو 2012*

 *تدريب روحى لليوم 10 مايو 2012*

      * 



*​ 

 *إبحث اليوم بكل نوع فى كنيستك لتقدم خدمة ولو لأحدهم ...



*​


----------



## V mary (10 مايو 2012)

جميل شكرًا علي تدريب النهار دة


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مايو 2012)

V mary قال:


> جميل شكرًا علي تدريب النهار دة


ميرسى للمتابعة


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 11 مايو 2012*

 *تدريب روحى لليوم 11 مايو 2012*

      * 



*​ 

 *أزد اليوم قرآتك الروحية للتغلب على مشاكلك...



*​


----------



## V mary (11 مايو 2012)

متابعة يومية يا فندم  شكرًا علي تدريب النهاردة


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مايو 2012)

V mary قال:


> متابعة يومية يا فندم  شكرًا علي تدريب النهاردة


ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
صلواتكم


----------



## V mary (12 مايو 2012)

فين تدريب النهار دة هو السبت إجازة ولا أية ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 12 مايو 2012*

      * 



*​ 

 *" من يبكر الىّ يجدنى "**.**




لا تكسل عن ذهابك لقداس يوم الأحد باكراً
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 13 مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 13 مايو 2012*

      * 



*​ 

 *تأمل إحدى صفات الله الجميلة...*​


----------



## V mary (13 مايو 2012)

الله محبة    الغفران الحنية. شكرًا


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مايو 2012)

V mary قال:


> الله محبة    الغفران الحنية. شكرًا


ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
صلواتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 14 مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 14 مايو 2012*

      * 



*​ 
*
*  *صلى من أجل من يدين أمامك فى هذا اليوم ليرفع  
عنه الله هذه الخطية*​


----------



## V mary (14 مايو 2012)

امين شكرا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مايو 2012)

V mary قال:


> امين شكرا​


ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
صلواتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 15 مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 15 مايو 2012*

      * 




*​ 

 *أطلب اليوم المسيح ليخلصك من كل فكر ردئ.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 16 مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 16 مايو 2012*

      * 



*​ 
*اليوم سلم لله متاعبك وأمورك الكبيرة والصغيرة , فتستريح وتنجح.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## V mary (16 مايو 2012)

متابعة شكرًا


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مايو 2012)

V mary قال:


> متابعة شكرًا


ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
صلواتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 17 مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 17 مايو 2012*

      * 



*​ 
*تأمل تأثير الأفكار الرديئة على حياتك السابقة لتجتنبه .
*​


----------



## wele (17 مايو 2012)

جميل اوى


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مايو 2012)

wele قال:


> جميل اوى


ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
صلواتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 19 مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 19 مايو 2012*

      * 



*​ 
*اطلب اليوم مشيئة الله برضى حتى ولو كانت ضد رغباتك .*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 20 مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 20 مايو 2012*

      * 



*​ 
*أطلب معونة المسيح فى كل عمل وكلام فتحيا بسهولة فى وصاياه.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 21 مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 21 مايو 2012*

      * 



*​ 
*حاسب نفسك كم فعلت لراحة جسدك اليوم 
وكم لراحة روحك.  .*​


----------



## happy angel (21 مايو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *تدريب روحى لليوم 16 مايو 2012*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*
تدريب راائع ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2012)

happy angel قال:


> *
> تدريب راائع ياابنى
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


ميرسى ياماما الغالية
وحشتينا خالص

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 22 مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 22 مايو 2012*

      * 



*​* 
**  تأمل اليوم المرات التى إستجاب لك فيها الله سريعاً 
بعد صلاتك**.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 23 مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 23 مايو 2012*

      * 



*​* 
**ما تسمعه فى الأجتماع الروحى طبقه فى حياتك كل يوم , حتى الأجتماع التالى**.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 24 مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 24 مايو 2012*

      * 



*​* 
**تأمل اليوم محبة الناس لك حتى لو لم يقدروا أن يعبروا عنها, أو عبروا بطريقة خاطئة. .*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 26 مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 26 مايو 2012*

      * 



*​* 
**تأمل بركات الله التى نلتها بسبب خدمتك. **.*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (26 مايو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *تدريب روحى لليوم 26 مايو 2012*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



أمين فعلا كلام جميل

سلام الرب يكون معاك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> أمين فعلا كلام جميل
> 
> سلام الرب يكون معاك ​


ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 27 مايو 2012*

      * 



*​* 
**أطلب الله قبل أن تجيب على الآخرين  *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 28 مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 28 مايو 2012*

      * 



*​* 
**إقبل اليوم أى عتاب أو توبيخ يرسله الله لك
 ليحفظك من الخطية *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 30 مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 30 مايو 2012*

      * 




*​* 
**أطلب من الله ليرشدك الى وسيلة لجذب البعيدين الذين حولك وأبدأ فى تنفيذها . *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مايو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 31 مايو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 31 مايو 2012*

      * 



*​* 
**ردد اليوم هذه الآية " حى هو الرب الذى أنا واقف أمامه " ( 2مل 5 : 16)**. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 1 يونيو  2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 1 يونيو * * 2012*

      * 



*​* 
**حاول أن تسأل اليوم عن إنسان محتاج أو فى ضعف فى محيط عملك أو جيرانك:flowers:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 2 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 



*​* 
**ترفق اليوم بالغضوبين وقدم لهم محبة , أو على الأقل صلاة لأجلهم* *:flowers:*​


----------



## V mary (2 يونيو 2012)

*شكراااا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2012)

V mary قال:


> *شكراااا*​


ميرسى خالص تاسونى لتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 3 يونيو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 3 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 



*​* 
**راجع عهودك القديمة مع الله وجددها وأطلب معونة الروح القدس لتنفيذها. **:flowers:*​


----------



## V mary (3 يونيو 2012)

*شكرًا علي اليوم​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2012)

V mary قال:


> *شكرًا علي اليوم​*


ميرسى خالص تاسونى لتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 يونيو 2012)

* 
**راجع عهودك القديمة مع الله وجددها وأطلب معونة الروح القدس لتنفيذها.


جميييل بجد
ميرسي ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> *
> **راجع عهودك القديمة مع الله وجددها وأطلب معونة الروح القدس لتنفيذها.
> 
> 
> ...


ميرسى خالص تاسونى لتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 4 يونيو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 4 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 



*​* 
**تأمل الإيمان فى حياة الرسل. **. **:flowers:*​


----------



## V mary (4 يونيو 2012)

*شكرًا علي اليوم​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2012)

V mary قال:


> *شكرًا علي اليوم​*


ميرسى خالص تاسونى لتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 5 يونيو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 5 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 



*​* 
**إحتمل من يستهين برأيك من أجل الله الذى إتضع لأجلك. :flowers:*​


----------



## V mary (5 يونيو 2012)

شكرًا علي اليوم​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2012)

V mary قال:


> شكرًا علي اليوم​


ميرسى خالص تاسونى لتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 6 يونيو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 6 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 



*​* 
**لا تسخر من أحد اليوم ولو بفكرك.**:flowers:*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يونيو 2012)

*لا تسخر من أحد اليوم ولو بفكرك.


جميييل
ميرسيييي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> *لا تسخر من أحد اليوم ولو بفكرك.
> 
> 
> جميييل
> ...


ميرسى خالص تاسونى لتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 7 يونيو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 7 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 




*​* 
**+ تذكر اليوم أن هدفك الوحيد فى الحياة هو الله..:flowers:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 8 يونيو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 8 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 



*​* 
**+ **ردد اليوم هذه الآية " لاتخف لأنى معك " (تك 26: 24) **.:flowers:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 9 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 



**
*​* 
**+   تأمل اليوم فى قراءاتك للكتاب المقدس , كم يحبك الله
 ويهتم بك .**:flowers:*​


----------



## Lovely Marian (9 يونيو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *تدريب روحى لليوم 9 يونيو ** 2012*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*خدمة جميلة
ربنا يعوض تعبك*​


----------



## V mary (9 يونيو 2012)

*بجد تدريبات اليومين اللي فاتو كانت تقريبا مطابقة للمشاكل اللي عندي واحب أقولك ان التدريبات دي بتعزيني شخصيا شكراااااا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2012)

> *خدمة جميلة
> ربنا يعوض تعبك*



ميرسى خالص تاسونى لتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







> *بجد تدريبات اليومين اللي فاتو كانت تقريبا مطابقة للمشاكل اللي عندي واحب أقولك ان التدريبات دي بتعزيني شخصيا شكراااااا*



ميرسى خالص تاسونى لتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 10 يونيو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 10 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 



**
*​* 
**+  إعطى كل من تقابله اليوم , إن لم يكن مالاً فكلمة طيبة.  :flowers:*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يونيو 2012)

* 
**+  إعطى كل من تقابله اليوم , إن لم يكن مالاً فكلمة طيبة.  :flowers:

جميييييييل
ميرسي لحضرتك ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> *
> **+  إعطى كل من تقابله اليوم , إن لم يكن مالاً فكلمة طيبة.  :flowers:
> 
> جميييييييل
> ...


ميرسى خالص تاسونى لتشجيعك
وبلاش حضرتك دى 
كلنا اخوات
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 11 يونيو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 11 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 



**
*​* 
**+**  ثابر فى جهادك ضد الخطية المعتادة , 
واثقاً 
من فرح الله بهذا.  :flowers:*​


----------



## V mary (11 يونيو 2012)

*شكرًا علي اليوم
​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2012)

V mary قال:


> *شكرًا علي اليوم
> ​*


ميرسى خالص تاسونى لتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 12 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 



**
*​* 
**+** صلى اليوم من أجل مشاكل الكنيسة.** .  :flowers:*​


----------



## V mary (12 يونيو 2012)

*شكرًا علي اليوم​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2012)

V mary قال:


> *شكرًا علي اليوم​*


ميرسى خالص تاسونى لتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2012)

*+** صلى اليوم من أجل مشاكل الكنيسة.** .  :flowers:

فعلالالا
ميرسي كتييييير
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> *+** صلى اليوم من أجل مشاكل الكنيسة.** .  :flowers:
> 
> فعلالالا
> ميرسي كتييييير
> ...


ميرسى خالص تاسونى لتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 17 يونيو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 17 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 



**
*​* 
**+* *  أطلب اليوم أن يمنحك المسيح قوة خاصة لتهرب من الفساد.**  :flowers:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 18 يونيو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 18 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 



**
*​* 
**+*  * أزد اليوم قرآتك الروحية للتغلب على المشاكل.* *  :flowers:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 19 يونيو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 19 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 



**
*​* 
**+** ردد هذه الآية " لاتستكبر بل خف " ( رو 11 :20 )**:flowers:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 20 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 




**
*​* 
**+** تذكر صلوات القديسين المرفوعة عنك لتمتلئ رجاء. :flowers:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 21 يونيو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 21 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 



**
*​* 
**+* * فكر ماذا تنتظر منك أسرتك من الخير لتعمله مع أفرادها.**. :flowers:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 22 يونيو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 22 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 



**
*​* 
**+ **  فكر كيف تنمى أحد طموحك الروحية **. :flowers:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 23 يونيو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 23 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 



**
*​* 
**+* *دد اليوم هذه الآية : " من الأعماق صرخت إليك يارب " (مز 130 : 1)**. :flowers:*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يونيو 2012)

ميرسي كتييييييير
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ميرسي كتييييييير
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> ​


ميرسى خالص تاسونى لتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 24 يونيو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 24 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 



**
*​* 
**+تأمل إتضاع المسيح فى حياته على الأرض.**. :flowers:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 25 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 



**
*​* 
**+قدم لله اليوم شيئاً جديداً نعبيراً عن حبك.** :flowers:*​


----------



## servantofheaven (26 يونيو 2012)

كله تمام يا ابوطربو ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يونيو 2012)

servantofheaven قال:


> كله تمام يا ابوطربو ربنا يبارك خدمتك


آمين

+ ميرسى لتشجيعك يا استاذ مارك
صلواتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 26 يونيو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 26 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 



**
*​* 
**++ إذا أخطأ أحد أمامك اليوم فامدحه ثم عاتبه بلطف وحكمة..:flowers:*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 يونيو 2012)

*++ إذا أخطأ أحد أمامك اليوم فامدحه ثم عاتبه بلطف وحكمة


ميرسي كتيييييييير
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 28 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 



**
*​* 
**+كلم الناس اليوم بما يحتاجون إليه لمنفعتهم وليس 
ما تريده أنت لهم.**.:flowers:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 29 يونيو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 29 يونيو ** 2012*

      * 



**
*​* 
**+قدم توبة فى صلاتك اليوم عن أكثر خطية تضايقك.**:flowers:*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2012)

جميل اوي تدريب انهارده 

وربنا يقدرني وانفذه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل اوي تدريب انهارده
> 
> وربنا يقدرني وانفذه​



آمين

ميرسى تاسونى لمشاركتك الجميلة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 1 يوليو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 1 يوليو ** 2012*

      * 



**
*​* 
**+تأمل إحتمال المسيح للمسيئين إليه..:flowers:*​


----------



## V mary (1 يوليو 2012)

شكرًا علي اليوم


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يوليو 2012)

اشكركم لمتابعتكم

صلواتكم


----------



## روزي86 (2 يوليو 2012)

تأمل اليوم حلو اوي


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يوليو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 2 يوليو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 2 يوليو ** 2012*

      * 




**
*​* 
**+  ليتك تشعر بالمتألمين حولك وتصلى لأجلهم.:flowers:*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يوليو 2012)

جميل اوي

يارب اعطينا قلب رقيق يحس بالاخرين ويكون سبب في تخفيف اتعابهم وليس سبب في زيادة اوجاعهم والامهم​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يوليو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل اوي
> 
> يارب اعطينا قلب رقيق يحس بالاخرين ويكون سبب في تخفيف اتعابهم وليس سبب في زيادة اوجاعهم والامهم​



آمين آمين آمين


----------



## zezza (2 يوليو 2012)

*امين 
جه فى وقته التدريب ده الواحد كان خلاص هيغرق فى همومه الهايفة  و هينسى الناس *


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يوليو 2012)

zezza قال:


> *امين
> جه فى وقته التدريب ده الواحد كان خلاص هيغرق فى همومه الهايفة  و هينسى الناس *



آمين
ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يوليو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 3 يوليو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 3 يوليو ** 2012*

      * 



**
*​* 
**+ إعتذر أن أخطأت اليوم حتى ولو كان الآخر قد أساء إليك وخطؤك محدود جداً.**:flowers:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 21 يوليو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 21 يوليو ** 2012*

      * 



**
*​* 
**+   تأمل فى أكثر فضيلة تعجبك فى حياة المسيح :flowers:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يوليو 2012)

*تدريب روحى لليوم 23 يوليو 2012*

*تدريب روحى لليوم 23 يوليو ** 2012*

      * 



**
*​* 
**+صلى دائماً :

قلباً نقياً إخلق فىّ يا الله " ( مز 51 : 10) **:flowers:*​


----------

